# Firestone Wide Oval Radials on Year One Pontiac Rally II wheels



## Paul Brophy (Jun 26, 2017)

Can I fit the Firestone Wide Oval tires on the staggered Year One Rally II 17x8 and 17x9 wheels? I don't understand those tire sizes. Appreciate any insight.


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm not aware of anyplace that makes the Firestone Wide Oval in modern sizes or even larger than 15" sizes. Only place I know is Coker tire I think they only make G&F 60-14, 70-14 and 60-15, 70-15 sizes.

https://www.cokertire.com/firestone-wide-oval-radial-rwl.html


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Tire sizes, basic edition...

Example tire size: 265/55R17

The last number is the rim size. you want something that ends in 17.

The first number is the width of the tread in centimeters. This tire is 265cm wide, about 10 inches.

55 is the aspect ratio. The sidewall height is 55% of the tread width, just about 5 3/4 inches.

Hope this helps!


----------

